# monitor audio asb2 vs yamaha 2500 soundbars?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

wich sounbar would offer better sound quality/performance/features monitor audio sb2 or yamaha ysp-2500 and also i want to get the best subwoofer that will bring out the best qualities of what the asb2 can do i want a sub with plenty of impact deepbase to use with the asb2 soundbar?


----------

